# 12 Weeks female 12.7 Pounds only



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi everyone I just got a GSD, she is 12 weeks old and I am worry about her size and weight I been looking around and all GSD size chart are way over her actual size and weight she is only 12.7 LBS. this is the first time I own a GSD I am not sure If this is normal or if this is something that I should worry about ,Any ways I will love her and I will give her everything she needs . Please let me know what you think any comment will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

She doesn't look under weight or skinny. Maybe she is younger then you think? Is that possible?


----------



## Lalaland (Dec 19, 2012)

She looks just fine.. and look at that face! 
I could never follow chats, mine was always way below what the chart said, but now she´s just fine. maybe she´s on the small side..? very cute puppy nonetheless


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Well i got her from Pet land here ( pembroke pines , FL ) she came from Albert City, Iowa from a dog breeders call *Sue Shold* , according to all the papers she was born March 20. She looks fine when it come to play time " she is extremely active " my only cncern is her weight (12.7Lbs)


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Lalaland said:


> She looks just fine.. and look at that face!
> I could never follow chats, mine was always way below what the chart said, but now she´s just fine. maybe she´s on the small side..? very cute puppy nonetheless


 thank you!! yes she is a nice puppy and she love to play.. maybe she will be on the small side .. but it's ok i will love her anyways..


----------



## Lalaland (Dec 19, 2012)

I´m no expert. but i wouldn´t worry much. if she´s healthy, playfull and active, i think she is just fine. weight can depend a lot on the dog, for exemple on bone structure, and charts take the avarage, but the puppies can be either higher up or lower down than the average and still be healthy. Enjoy your new puppy!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I think my female was around that size at that age. She is still small (almost 6 months and 36 pounds) but she is perfectly fine and healthy!


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks normal, but I would check for worms as this usually will result in lower weight/


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

It's not about the number but about the body condition. If your puppy has a good condition, then the weight is fine. Too thin .. then she may need more weight. I took my male pup in at 9 weeks and he weighed 17 lb 6 oz at that point; however, males are supposed to be larger and the standard for both male and female has a range, not an absolute (for height-weight isn't in the standard).


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

The only thing she had was a cough but she was taking medication, she has all her shot except for rabies etc. She is active and jumps a lot!!!!! If you carry her she only stay come for about 5 to 10 sec she just wants to be on the floor running and going under my legs.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I think that people in general think that GSD females are larger than the standard actually is. The main chart I see shows a female at 64lbs at 12 months, assuming they put on a few pounds their final year that would be at the top end of the GSD standard female weight. 48.5 lbs full grown weight is considered within the standard.


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

thank you all for the quick response , i feel better now!!. for some reason they are like kids and is really easy to get attach to them , i just want the best for her.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

To me that sounds small to be honest, my pup was I think 14 or 15 lbs when she came home at 8 weeks and I remember she was 20 lbs at 2 months, then gaining about 10 lbs a month until she was 5 or 6 months, and I kept her lean! I actually had a vet get tell me that she was too thin and could stand to gain a couple of pounds.

Mind you, she's large for a female, I thought she'd finish like her mom at about 60 lbs, but she's over 70 at 13 months.

It could be that she's just a smaller pup, but if she's not gaining steadily, it might be worth popping by your vets for their opinion. I think the main thing is that they are gaining each month. Is your vet nearby? I'm sure they won't mind you bringing her in to pop onto the scale every couple of weeks 

I agree about not worrying about the charts. GSD's are very diverse depending on the breeding and bloodlines, I think the showlines tend to be bigger boned for example and if the chart is based on that and you have a WL, then it's not going to be a very good reference anyway.


----------



## Lalaland (Dec 19, 2012)

From the pictures she looks fine. And blackshep has a point, check he weight once in a while to make sure she is gaining. If she is then she should be just fine


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

blackshep said:


> To me that sounds small to be honest, my pup was I think 14 or 15 lbs when she came home at 8 weeks and I remember she was 20 lbs at 2 months, then gaining about 10 lbs a month until she was 5 or 6 months, and I kept her lean! I actually had a vet get tell me that she was too thin and could stand to gain a couple of pounds.
> 
> Mind you, she's large for a female, I thought she'd finish like her mom at about 60 lbs, but she's over 70 at 13 months.
> 
> ...


I know she is not going to be big lol belive me i been serching for pic and 
Comparing her and she is not even near to what she is Suppose to be i will have to keep and eye on her and see how she is doing only time will tell


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

She's small, and 99% of the dogs from pet stores like that are from puppy mills, even when it gives you a "breeder" name. She might just be on the small end of the standard. As long as she's healthy, and fed a good diet she will be just fine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Capone22 said:


> She's small, and 99% of the dogs from pet stores like that are from puppy mills, even when it gives you a "breeder" name. She might just be on the small end of the standard. As long as she's healthy, and fed a good diet she will be just fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yes she is from a puppy mill she is from here 
Sue Shold - Albert City, Iowa breeder USDA #42A1299


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Sammi13 said:


> yes she is from a puppy mill she is from here
> *Sue Shold - Albert City, Iowa breeder USDA #42A1299*


Put the bold in Google, and definitely a puppy mill. Dobermans, Yorkies and GSDs. Depressing pics from inspection, but not as horrible as many I've seen.

Never ceases to amaze me that pet stores will purchase the pups


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

i know i saw that and i am worry...


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Aw. You can't worry now. My dogs came out of a MUCH worse operation, and they're just fine...I have some temperament issues with the younger one, but training works wonders!

She's a cute pup, she has you looking out for her, and you're in the right place to get advice whenever you worry. Onward and upward in your new adventures in puppyhood


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

JackandMattie said:


> Aw. You can't worry now. My dogs came out of a MUCH worse operation, and they're just fine...I have some temperament issues with the younger one, but training works wonders!
> 
> She's a cute pup, she has you looking out for her, and you're in the right place to get advice whenever you worry. Onward and upward in your new adventures in puppyhood


yes for some reason this feel like having a baby i have never worried about a dog so much like this one . thank you for all the support lol.


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

how much can she gain in a week i just want to know so i can monitor her . i will take her to the vet tomorrow i will comfirm with them any ways


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My breeder said 2-3 lbs a week for my pup.


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Galathiel said:


> My breeder said 2-3 lbs a week for my pup.


great i will keep an eye on that . any Recommendation for the type of food i dont care if i have to spend $$$$ !!


----------



## Lalaland (Dec 19, 2012)

Sammi13 said:


> how much can she gain in a week i just want to know so i can monitor her . i will take her to the vet tomorrow i will comfirm with them any ways


Sometimes it depends on your pup, but as long as you see she is gaining weight significantly and growing and looks in good shape then don´t worry about her she´ll be just fine.. puppy mill or not. some puppies from mills turn out just fine. And as for her size, she might turn out a little small, but some GSD are much smaller than others and others grow much slower. don´t worry


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Galathiel said:


> My breeder said 2-3 lbs a week for my pup.


according to the pet shop she gained about 1.5 punds in a week eating 2 times at day should i increse that to 3 or 4 ?


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

If you want the best then look up raw feeding, you can also cook it and it would be better than dog food.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

stop going off the charts!!!! As long as your pup is in good physical condition, weight isn't a huge deal. The charts aren't a buy it all tell tale must follow exactly thing. All pups are not the same. They're individuals. JUST LIKE PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I feed my puppy four times a day right now, but I would try to feed at least three times a day if you can swing it, until it's a bit older. Take what you would feed total that day and divide it by 3 (or 4) and give that amount at each meal. If you can weigh your pup weekly, great. I can't so I wait until I go to the vets and see if cumulatively my puppy has gained sufficiently over that 3 week period (going every 3 weeks to the vet right now).


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh those pictures are heartbreaking

Sammi, it's too late now I suppose, hopefully you won't have any health or temperament issues. But I hope in the future you will go to a reputable breeder (folks here can help!), so you aren't lining the pockets of someone who really doesn't care about the well being of their breeding stock or offspring.

Buying a well bred dog will cost you, but it's definitely a good investment since this is a dog you have to live with for the next 10-12 years

Anyway, good luck with your pup. At least it's in a good home now.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

What's done is done. I have seen dogs from some really poor backgrounds become awesome pets with some love and attention.


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

*good news*

well i just came back from the vet and she is good ..According to the papers she was 12.7pounds and we weight her today and she is 15.4 still small and under weight but she is gaining all exams are good ..


----------



## iamcarleen (May 29, 2013)

Hi Sammi! Try not to worry too much. Your puppy is gorgeous and she is lucky to have someone as caring as you to look after her. The folks in this forum are really helpful to people like us (I have a new puppy, too, and have asked lots of questions, LOL!), so you're in the right place to get support and helpful advice.


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

iamcarleen said:


> Hi Sammi! Try not to worry too much. Your puppy is gorgeous and she is lucky to have someone as caring as you to look after her. The folks in this forum are really helpful to people like us (I have a new puppy, too, and have asked lots of questions, LOL!), so you're in the right place to get support and helpful advice.


thank you . can i ask you a question lol. does your puppy cries when she is alone , my is crying a lot i have an IP camera in my room and i monitor her from my job and she cry and stop and then start again i do walk her a lot and i take her out about 4 to 5 times at day , she is also driking a lot of water but she is not eating that much


----------



## iamcarleen (May 29, 2013)

Sammi, my puppy is probably tired of seeing my face because she is with me all the time except when she goes to bed for the night. My husband and I have our own business, so she comes to work with me and if I go somewhere that she can't see me, she does cry. I keep her on a leash when I am not right beside her so that she doesn't get out into the warehouses and maybe eat something she shouldn't, so she will tug on the leash and try to break free to follow me. But as soon as I come back where she can see me, she will stop crying. 

I have learned that puppies are a lot like babies. Is it possible for your puppy to sleep beside you while you are working if you work from home? Chances are she will sleep on or beside your feet like my puppy does. This will make her feel safe and secure.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

It's very possible she is small due to her bad breeding, they just breed for dogs who look GSD enough to sell to folks how don't know any better, no care at all about structure, and standards. Did you know it was a mill before you bought her? 

All you can do now is make sure she is healthy, and happy, and help spread the word about that kennel, and the pet shops who buy from them. Puppy mills disgust me so much I can't put it into words. Any time I go into a pet shop who sells mill dogs I get so mad I can barely speak.


That said, she might just be small. I know a boxer who is around 30 pounds, healthy, in great shape, just small.She looks pretty fine-boned, too, so she might always be very dainty along with having a small frame like that.


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

APBTLove said:


> It's very possible she is small due to her bad breeding, they just breed for dogs who look GSD enough to sell to folks how don't know any better, no care at all about structure, and standards. Did you know it was a mill before you bought her?
> 
> All you can do now is make sure she is healthy, and happy, and help spread the word about that kennel, and the pet shops who buy from them. Puppy mills disgust me so much I can't put it into words. Any time I go into a pet shop who sells mill dogs I get so mad I can barely speak.
> 
> ...


yes she is from a dog mill here is the info -Sue Shold - Albert City, Iowa breeder USDA #42A1299

and some pic on this link - 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/....430644180345077.98535.256732464402917&type=1


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

i am happy she is getting Weight and Growing she was 12.7 LBs when i got her at 12 Weeks but she is now 22.3 and she looks a lot bigger .


----------

